# Would anyone mind...



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

explaining to me why freshwater fish need aquarium salt? I added some yesterday after my water change, but then it occurred to me that even though I've been told and read that it should be there I don't understand why. I figure I shouldnt just *do* things because I was told to, but I should understand why i'm doing them as well. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't add salt to any of my tanks unless I am using it for meds. Salt isn't needed by most fish as there will be some salts already in tap water. If I used salt in my water all the time it would render salt useless as a med.

There is also some fish that don't tolerate salt very well.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Well part of the reason I added it was for that platy I told you about the other day in chat, which btw looks much better now. Anyway, I was just curious.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They don't need it. I have one tank I put a little salt in because of my Mollies and that is it. I keep about 150 or so fish. It does have a few benefits and they are covered pretty well on the label. It does help in the prevention and treatment of diseases.

You really need to keep track of how much you keep in the tank though. Only put back enough for the water in your water changes, not the whole tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Some people use it every time they do water changes, but it's really not needed. Mollies do like a little salt, but they don't _have_ to have it - they will be perfectly fine with out it.

Sometimes it can be used to help heal wounds, or as a treatment for illness.

I wouldn't add it in your tank though, as you have a pleco - scaless fish can't handle salt, it will kill them - and you also have a snail.... salt kills aquatic snails just like it kills land snails and slugs.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Some people use it every time they do water changes, but it's really not needed. Mollies do like a little salt, but they don't _have_ to have it - they will be perfectly fine with out it.
> 
> Sometimes it can be used to help heal wounds, or as a treatment for illness.
> 
> I wouldn't add it in your tank though, as you have a pleco - scaless fish can't handle salt, it will kill them - and you also have a snail.... salt kills aquatic snails just like it kills land snails and slugs.


aw crap.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol, I'm sure your fish will be fine - just don't add anymore. You'd know if the salt was going to kill the snail by now I think...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh good. both snails are latched on to the decorations and look fine so that's good


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Osmosis is another big reason for being careful with salt - osmosis is the ability of water molecules to pass through a membrane, such as skin or a fish's mucus coating. Salt can screw this up if done in excess, unless the fish are like mollies and have adapted to a more salty environment.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you can still see your snails! I can only find my golden one today..... the black one is MIA.... lol, had them less than 24 hours and already can't find one. XD


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh no! hes prob hiding under something. I've been wondering and searching all day, how often do the snails have to go to the surface to breathe? I've had them two days now and have never seen them leave the bottom!


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Like everyone says, avoid the salt unless you need it for medication or are running a brackish tank, which you don't seem to be. I add API Stress zyme every 4th water change and I do 30% changes about every 4 or 5 days. got a change today


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Gizmo said:


> Osmosis is another big reason for being careful with salt - osmosis is the ability of water molecules to pass through a membrane, such as skin or a fish's mucus coating. Salt can screw this up if done in excess, unless the fish are like mollies and have adapted to a more salty environment.


This is also exactly why it works so well as a med. Fish can cope much better with salt than parasites, so the parasites are shriveled and the fish aren't. Also a fish with a wound may have trouble expelling excess water from it's body so salt can help. 

Adding salt too fast or adding too much salt will cause problems for your fish and using salt long term for FW fish causes strain on their internal organs because they are constantly having to get rid of excess salt from their bodies.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know how often they breathe... my frogs shoot up to the surface every 20 mins or so.... I've seen the snails sneak up to the top at night, but not during the day. (Oh, I found the Black snail. He came out in the evening.)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad ya found him/her! My other snail seems to be doing pretty good, so fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen my frogs go for air, but the closest thing to being on the surface is when they hide up in the leaves at the surface and only stick their noses out of the water. They could climb onto the tiger lotus pads, but they choose not to.


----------

